# unitrack conversions



## Sloop (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it possible to take Kato's "Lets DCC Amtrak on unitrak" and change the turnouts from #4 to #6 and increase the radius of the curves to a larger radius for longer engines/cars? What would the substitutions be and how would it change the size of the layout? I am new to this and just want to see if a conversion is possible. Thanks for the help.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Sloop said:


> Is it possible to take Kato's "Lets DCC Amtrak on unitrak" and change the turnouts from #4 to #6 and increase the radius of the curves to a larger radius for longer engines/cars?


On the face of it I'd say yes, but that's without seeing the plan and it's details. Can you link to this trackplan "Lets DCC Amtrak on unitrak"?


----------



## Sloop (Mar 14, 2012)

*track plan*

I had trouble attaching the file...but it is on the Kato.usa web site under track packages. Thanks


----------

